
Eventsourcing for Java 0.4.0 released - yrashk
https://es4j.eventsourcing.com/docs/0.4.0/
======
pbadenski
How is different than Axon Framework?

~~~
yrashk
Axon Framework is an implementation of 'classic' event sourcing. This one is
geared towards late domain binding.

